

Ask HN: Ideas for a prosthesis for sense substitution? - anotheryou

I&#x27;d love to become a cyborg (though prosthetic knowledge already makes me one). What new sense could I gain?<p>For sense substitution you usually need:<p>- a portable sensor (If possible something that moves with your body, this direct feedback makes learning much easier and might be key to a intuitive sense-like feeling. e.g. an IR-thermometer attached to a finger.)<p>- an interface &#x2F; feedback (translating what the sensor senses to human sense. e.g. the thermometer reading to vibration)<p>feel free to submit known experiments also, I know there are quite a few. Yet I find it surprising, that most sensors that are portable and somewhat useful are already covered by the human body.
======
anotheryou
What I know of (but am to lazy to find the links):

\- Compass to vibration: a belt that vibrates to north (not really useful,
though it reminds me of the aborigines that only have cardinal directions, no
relative ones like left or right)

\- IR vision to vision: before cool night vision goggles there where
experiments with feeding soldiers some modified proteins or something so their
vision would shift towards infrared

\- remote temperature to audio: [http://hackaday.com/2014/03/20/modular-
arduino-based-infrare...](http://hackaday.com/2014/03/20/modular-arduino-
based-infrared-thermometer/)

less useful in everyday life but very possible (also both not directed enough.
Moving 3 meters to see a change is not direct enough for a feedback loop):

\- wifi-noise to audio

\- geiger counter to audio

.

for people that are missing senses:

\- color vision to audio (the guy who I know of using this, fights for the
rights of cyborgs)

\- vision to tactile sense (low-res grey scale image to braille like "image"
on your back)

\- sound to nerve stimulation (cochlea implant)

\- camera to nerve stimulation (some eye prosthesis, currently low res, but
relatively new still)

